# Frontend using HTML, Backend db using Access / Oracle



## preshit.net (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey,

So we have the E-Commerce subject in this sem.
One of the case studies given to us involves creating a website.

*BUT*

The faculty wants us to create the site using only

HTML / XML / WML / DHTML and MS Access / Oracle / SQL

Does anyone here know how do you link to a database using ONLY the above. No asp, jsp, php. 

Thanks


----------



## Pathik (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ Offtopic: Which Branch and which Sem?
BTW i dont think it is possible at all without using any scripting language.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 10, 2007)

BSc. IT. 4th Sem
TCSC, Mumbai.

Btw, javascript would be fine I think.


----------



## anarkiLeo (Dec 10, 2007)

u can use J2EE if u say i can tell how to work on it.....i have developed somewhat similar example.... but u have to  use Servlets along with Html... do you know J2EE


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, J2EE won't be allowed too. HTML + Jscript only..


----------



## Pathik (Dec 10, 2007)

I think i have seen similar AJAX implementations somewhere. BTW you can store the data in XML files also na? Is it necessary to use some database?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 10, 2007)

Actually, Yea. He wants us to use MS Access as the backend. But *if* we have knowledge of Oracle, we can use Oracle 
Nothing else.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2007)

AJAX also uses some scripting language at the backend.
php or JSP or ASP


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 10, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> BSc. IT. 4th Sem
> TCSC, Mumbai.
> 
> Btw, javascript would be fine I think.


Mate you WILL have to use atleast one server-side scripting language or your own server-side c++ applications to perform the database transactions .

You CANNOT do it with just JS .


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Time to go to him tomorrow and debate.

Any topic recommendations ? What to make the website one ? Related to e-commerce ?

Bahahaha... 
After some debating and walking to the Principal's cabin, he's allowed server side scripts.

So any php experts in here ?


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 11, 2007)

^Use PHP for dummies. Great book


----------



## timemachine (Dec 13, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback guys. Time to go to him tomorrow and debate.
> 
> Any topic recommendations ? What to make the website one ? Related to e-commerce ?
> 
> ...



Yeps...Just tell me what kind of help do you want?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, I've just begun with the site.
Doing that Comic Book site + store in php/mysql 

Lets see how everything goes.


----------



## timemachine (Dec 13, 2007)

Okkk...You are following Beginning PHP MySql and Apache Web Development

It is a good book. Go on with it. 
Best of luck.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 13, 2007)

Yea. Was recommended to me by [xubz]

Anyhow, the comic book is a very basic example. I wish to add user registrations, user levels, new character approvals and something lil more.

Any idea how do I proceed ?


----------



## timemachine (Dec 14, 2007)

you will have to think about that its all logic.

What do you want? Tell me specifically what are you trying to make. 

I can tell you about my collage project.I am currently working on a social community website, so if you want examples from that just tell me.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 14, 2007)

We have been told to make an e-commerce related website, database driven and all.

My topic has been approved, just that the comic book example is pretty basic. So I want to add stuff to it.

Social community site is already assigned to someone else.


----------



## timemachine (Dec 14, 2007)

OK.

YOu can develop a clone of OScommerce or zencart
zencart is a online shopping store you can read more here

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_Cart

do you want something like this?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the links mate, but the shopping cart given in the book is fine for our project. We don't want anything too complex. 

See, the comic site example in the book only lets a visitor and add/edit superheroes and their powers. I just need to add something more to it.


----------



## timemachine (Dec 14, 2007)

OK OK i was just giving you some examples that I can find in web...
Hey you can add ratings to the superhero

Strength Meter also

I am sorry i forgot about the book but you can add something creative...I have to look at it again. I will tell u 2morrow evening. I can give u suggestions on programming if you came up with any idea..which is suitable for your project.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, the code for the same in available @ www.wrox.com Chapter 10.

I want to add user registration and the ability to add upto 3 superheroes as "My Favourite".

Can be done, right ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 14, 2007)

Check ComicVine. That should give you lot of ideas on how to develop a comic book website. 

*www.comicvine.com/


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 14, 2007)

I ALso recommmend reading Wrox's Beginning PHP5 and Professionall PHP 5 .

They'll give you the much needed in-depth knowledge .


----------

